# wow check this out family



## Sin inc (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks to a person on mp i checked out this seed bank .
tell me what yall think. shortbus, smoke yall might want to check this out too

hxxps://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=19


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 22, 2013)

merlins magic and the thai dragon look real intresting I wonder how they taste:icon_smile: :icon_smile:  

thats a really cool site thanks for shareing


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 22, 2013)

Sin city have you or anyone made a purchase from them, are they reliable did they deliver.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 22, 2013)

you know i would like to know that also i was thinking of going with some kc brains. but since i have seen this .i really like Arctic Storm. Original Bros Grimm DTC99 mother x G13bx i mean really not only do i get  work with c99 plus g13bx in one plant  and then theirs the price . its like finding chronic seed for under 50 bucks. i am so pump right now nobody can bring me down. this would really be good to cross with my ewd#1


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 23, 2013)

In that case we are just going to have to try it out, I was planing on useing bcseedking this coming month but after you showed this site to me my plans might change, and since thia is my first time ordering seeds, i don't see the reason why i should not try out the new place, if they come through, hell yeah and if not oh well on to the next .


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 23, 2013)

i like what i see, time for the google searches to begin. gonna find out if they have a good rapport with the mj community.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 23, 2013)

yea so far i turned up they do alot of stuff with seedbay . i think thiers some stuff on rollitup to but so far nothing bad to report.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 23, 2013)

you know what. ace looks good to but their strains has alot of sativa in them. it would be nice to have like one are 2 of them sitting in the back of the go room .


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got some of ace's old timer haze.  I can't run that now but when construction on our house is finished, I'll have a room specifically for long flowering sats. I hope to be ready by this summer.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2013)

Seed Boutique has never let me down...  :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 24, 2013)

so shortbus have you found anything out yet


----------



## kaotik (Jan 24, 2013)

i highly recommend cannabisseedauction.com, and dynasty seeds for quality fair priced beans 
not a large selection.. but stuff is known and tested. pretty easy to find strain info.

it's part of another forum i frequent, so i hope that doesn't rub anyone wrong. not trying to poach members but have nothing but good things to say about them and the people who vend there 

*dynasty currently has a 'buy 2 get 1 free' this month too ..i'm so temped, but i gotta get to popping what i have instead of collecting more


----------

